# Blank Screen On Kindle (Keyboard)



## questfinder (Jun 7, 2012)

I am having trouble with my kindle.  This isn't the first time.  Just a few weeks ago it wouldn't come on at all until I reset it.  Then it worked fine.  Until today.  Firstly, the writing from the books were half way across the screen so half the words were missing.  The all of a sudden everything went blank!  Nothing on the screen at all unless I turn it off.  Then I get the standard screensavers that came with the kindle.  I've tried to reset it but still nothing.  Still a blank screen.  I know its not the battery because I charged it last night, ready to take on holiday with me next week.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you had turned the Kindle off, you wouldn't see the screensavers.  

Maybe it's time to call Kindle Support.


----------



## questfinder (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, can't see anything but the screensavers.  There goes all my books! Just when I was getting to the good bit.  Had 87 books on there.  I know I can get them back through the archive.  Will just have to wait until I get this one fixed or get another one!!!!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I know you've said you reset it, but just to make sure try a restart:

Hold the power switch over to the right for at least 40 seconds. Ignore anything that happens on the screen, and any flashes from the power light.

When 40 seconds are up, release the switch, wait a few seconds, then flick the switch as normal to turn it on - then wait!

Hopefully, in another 10 or 20 seconds you will start to see the Kindle restarting - the boy under the tree screen with a progress bar.

If that doesn't work, try charging it overnight and do the same thing - if still no success then, you'll have to contact Kindle Customer Services: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96272.msg1487795.html#msg1487795


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

questfinder said:


> Well, can't see anything but the screensavers. There goes all my books! Just when I was getting to the good bit. Had 87 books on there. I know I can get them back through the archive. Will just have to wait until I get this one fixed or get another one!!!!


If you can't wait, you can read books in your archive on your computer using Amazon's Cloud reader (find the book in Manage Your Kindle and then click on the drop down menu, then select Read Now.) Or you can download one of the Kindle apps to your computer--there's Kindle for PC and Kindle for Mac.



Betsy


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

My Kindle Keyboard occasionally displays a white screen also, when it goes to sleep. I wake it up and everything seems fine though. I was wondering if I didn't have a blank wallpaper picture in there...but I don't see it when connected to the PC.


----------

